# Haiku Loups du Soleil's first 'bitework' session



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I love my new pup!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv3Ik4T7h_8


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> I love my new pup!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv3Ik4T7h_8


Nice looking puppy Lisa and I think I recognize the decoy ;=)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Luck with her! I love the little tumble towards the end 
Looking forward to more of the videos! 

Julie


----------

